# round port to slot port conversion



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i was looking on the db drive website the other day to see what they recommend for the platinum 15's i have. it said that they need 3^ft with a 7" port 20"s long. how would i convert that to a slot port? i haven't tried any of the box building programs to see what they suggest. i know that the room i have for the box is 17" x 24" x 60", just over 14^ft.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

a minimum of 12sq.in. per cu.ft. so if youre gonna run two 15s it seems like you will need 6cuft with 72sq.in of port. so a 12"tall by 6"wide port and however deep it needs to be to get desired tuning.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

well it said to tune it to 30hrtz. thats what the 3^ft with a 7"x20" port was suppose to be. it's going where the back seat is in an ex-cab chevy.


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

whats your reason for converting? are you using normal round ports are flared round ports aka aeroports?

because if you're using an aero they really dont function the same as a normal port so you cant take their size into account like a normal round port.

Plus enclosure design and building is much much easier for an aeroport box.


But if you're wanting to convert from round to slot port id definitely just build a completely new box from scratch.

If they recommend 3 cubes each just remember thats 3 cubes after all the displacements..woofers, braces, 45s in the corners, and your port.

I do enclosure designs with my business if you're interested pm me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Oct 21 2009, 05:16 PM~15425179
> *i was looking on the db drive website the other day to see what they recommend for the platinum 15's i have. it said that they need 3^ft with a 7" port 20"s long. how would i convert that to a slot port? i haven't tried any of the box building programs to see what they suggest. i know that the room i have for the box is 17" x 24" x 60", just over 14^ft.
> *


Round
Area = Pi * r * r
where r is the radius or half the diameter.
ex, 4" dia.
Area = 3.14 * 2 * 2
Area = 12.6 sq in

Square
Area = Length * width
4" * 5" = 20 sq in (numbers I literally pulled out of my ***)

Conversion
Radius = sqrt(Area/Pi)
Let's do the 20 sq in and find the equivalent round port
Radius = sqrt(20/3.1415)
Radius = sqrt(6.366)
Radius = 2.52"
Or better yet, diameter = 5.04"
So, 20 sq in is the same as a 5" round port.


IF YOU NOW SOME BASIC INFO YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO PLUG IN SOME NUMBERS FOR A SLOT PORT.
PORT CALCULATIONS

THIS ONE IS ALSO A GOOD WEBSITE
BOX BUILDING 101


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

wagonized sent you a pm.


----------

